# Problème Installation Mac OSX Maverick sur SSD



## Deleted member 1109219 (1 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai reçu hier un SSD Samsung EVO 840 de 250Go, j'ai essayer d'installer Maverick sur le SSD avec l'intention de le mettre à la place du HDD, après de nombreuses péripétie j'ai reussi à l'installer mais quand je lance Mac OS (a partir du SSD) que ce soit via un adaptateur SATA-USB ou directement dans l'ordinateur, le système boot sur la pomme et me dit *"* *Unapproved caller. SecurityAgent may only be invoked by Apple software ".
*Quelqu'un aurait-t-il une solution ?


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Juin 2014)

amlk95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai reçu hier un SSD Samsung EVO 840 de 250Go, j'ai essayer d'installer Maverick sur le SSD avec l'intention de le mettre à la place du HDD, après de nombreuses péripétie j'ai reussi à l'installer mais quand je lance Mac OS (a partir du SSD) que ce soit via un adaptateur SATA-USB ou directement dans l'ordinateur, le système boot sur la pomme et me dit *"* *Unapproved caller. SecurityAgent may only be invoked by Apple software ".
> *Quelqu'un aurait-t-il une solution ?



Salut,
Tu es sur un MAC ou sur un hackintosh ?
Si c'est ce dernier, il faudrait plus de détails sur ta config, et sur la méthode utilisée.


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (2 Juin 2014)

J'ai un MacBook Pro mi 2012 - 8Go de Ram, SSD Samsung EVO 840 250GO, j'ai installer Maverick via Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2014)

Dans ce fil, Google Drive est en cause... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mavericks-plante-applis-se-ferment-aleatoirement-1241202.html ...est-ce le cas pour toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (2 Juin 2014)

Ce n'est pas le cas pour moi je n'ai rien d'installer comme logiciel, Maverick est vierge. J'ai ressayer d'installer Maverick sans clonage et quand le SSD est connecté en USB il fonctionne mais dès que je l'intègre à la place du HDD, soit j'ai le logo d'apple et "l'engrenage" qui tourne soit l'erreur "unapproved caller"


----------



## Leplouc (3 Juin 2014)

Je crois qu'il faut être identifié pour pouvoir installer Maverick.
Le plus simple est de démarrer en cmd+r et télécharger via internet.


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (3 Juin 2014)

Je l'es télécharger en étant identifié et mis sur clé donc normalement y'avais pas de problème. Mais j'ai réussi après de nombreuses heures à l'installer sur le SSD en mode externe USB mais quand je le met dans le Mac lors du boot il reste bloqué sur la Pomme..


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

Quel est le modèle exact de ton MBP ?

Comme tu es bloqué en ayant mis le SSD dans ton MBP, si tu connectes la clé USB et en démarrant dessus, maintenir Alt au démarrage et choisr la clé USB.

Dans Utilitaires de disque depuis la clé USB, tu vois ton SSD ou pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (3 Juin 2014)

J'ai un MacBook pro mi-2012 core i7 HDD 750go Maverick 10.9.3 et j'ai remplacer par un SSD Samsung evo 840 250go, quand je lance l'utilitaire je vois le disque et je peux cliquer sur le disque pour booter dessus mais ça bloque sur la pomme alors que quand je met l'adaptateur SATA USB y'a aucun problème.


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

amlk95 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook pro mi-2012 core i7 HDD 750go Maverick 10.9.3 et j'ai remplacer par un SSD Samsung evo 840 250go, quand je lance l'utilitaire je vois le disque et je peux cliquer sur le disque pour booter dessus mais ça bloque sur la pomme alors que quand je met l'adaptateur SATA USB y'a aucun problème.



Ca ne répond pas à la question : en démarrant depuis la clé USB et dans Utilitaire de disque, vois-tu ton SSD ?


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (3 Juin 2014)

Oui je le vois


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

amlk95 a dit:


> Oui je le vois



Alors tente une réinstallation depuis la clé USB sans formater le disque dur SSD, histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe. Ca ne crains rien, aucun de tes logiciels ne seront effacés.


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (3 Juin 2014)

J'ai réinstaller a partir de la clé USB et c'est toujours le même problème...


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

Curieux ton histoire, dans ma signature, fais les 3 premiers tests_ (clic sur les liens en bleu)_.

*Edit :* juste comme ça, ton disque dur est bien formaté en Tableau de partition GUID ? Tu utilises un logiciel pour activer le TRIM ?


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (3 Juin 2014)

J'ai effectuer les trois opérations, SMC - NVRAM/PRAM - Réparer les autorisations et toujours rien.
Mon disque est bien formaté en Tableau de partition GUID, j'ai un logiciel pour le TRIM mais il n'est pas activer car je ne peux pas booter sur le SSD quand il est à l'intérieur du Mac pour activer cette fonction.


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

De plus en plus curieux, ton SSD est bootable en externe et ne l'est plus en interne ! 

Au fait, ton SSD est bien installé en lieu et place de l'ancien disque dur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (4 Juin 2014)

Oui, au même endroit. D'ailleurs quand je remet l'ancien HDD à la même place il fonctionne lui.


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2014)

Plutôt que de continuer à tourner en rond, je serais d'avis de retourner ce SSD, il est sous garantie, donc pas de problème. 

Je ferais quand même une dernière tentative en démarrant depuis la clé USB, de le formater avec Utilitaire de disque depuis la clé USB et de faire l'installation. Si le SSD n'est pas reconnu, je demanderais un échange.  Mais c'est quand même bizarre.


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (4 Juin 2014)

Je vais essayer de réinstaller comme tu as dit mais bon je n'ai plus trop d'espoir ^^, je vais demander qu'il le change.


----------



## Deleted member 1109219 (4 Juin 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Plutôt que de continuer à tourner en rond, je serais d'avis de retourner ce SSD, il est sous garantie, donc pas de problème.
> 
> Je ferais quand même une dernière tentative en démarrant depuis la clé USB, de le formater avec Utilitaire de disque depuis la clé USB et de faire l'installation. Si le SSD n'est pas reconnu, je demanderais un échange.  Mais c'est quand même bizarre.


Bon, toujours pas je vais retourner ce fichu SSD je pense.
Merci quand même a vous tous pour votre aide.


----------

